# Vaping Clouds Of DOOM!



## Chef Doom (Dec 2, 2018)

Any fellow vapors out their? I got into the hobby about two months ago. I was never a smoker but latched onto it pretty swiftly. The amount of money I have spent between mods, atomizers, liquids, and rebuilding supplies makes me sick to my stomach, but it's not yet close to the money I spent on knives.

Started with a Sourin Vagon pod, now I'm building rdas and rtas with my eyes on temp control wire. Even started DIY liquids. The rabbit hole is deep. I should of taken the blue pill [emoji41]


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah, ex smoker, vaping worked where the patch and gum and such didn’t. So far avoided getting really into it, only one mod and a few cigalikes.


----------



## YG420 (Dec 3, 2018)

Vaped for a good year or so, never got into building coils and stuff, but had some nice mods from axis vapes which is now out of business. Valing helped me quit the cigs and near 2 years without smoking one, but cigars on the other hand, talk about rabbit holes....


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 3, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Yeah, ex smoker, vaping worked where the patch and gum and such didn’t. So far avoided getting really into it, only one mod and a few cigalikes.


My ex manager failed with the usual patches and gums. Tried a cheap vape pen that put her back to cigs. I gave her some stuff to try but she is reluctant.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 3, 2018)

YG420 said:


> Vaped for a good year or so, never got into building coils and stuff, but had some nice mods from axis vapes which is now out of business. Valing helped me quit the cigs and near 2 years without smoking one, but cigars on the other hand, talk about rabbit holes....


I have a friend who is into cigars. Tried it, but it's not for me. I hate the taste of ash.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 3, 2018)

Vaping hit all of my points. Mixing recipes, learning battery safety, the mechanics behind it, tinkering with wires, I was a mark waiting to happen.


----------



## gstriftos (Dec 3, 2018)

Almost 5 year and counting...

Chef Doom, one question though:


Chef Doom said:


> I was never a smoker



Why vaping then?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 3, 2018)

I was never a Tobacco smoker. Hardly smoke my favorite Herb these days. Have a Jolite Vaporising system & plug in unit for premium buds only.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 3, 2018)

gstriftos said:


> Almost 5 year and counting...
> 
> Chef Doom, one question though:
> 
> ...


I bought a pod as part of a prank. Since I paid money for it, I decided to use it for a couple of days to test it out. Turns out I liked it more than I anticipated. 

Never enjoyed herb or tobacco products. Drinking was mostly social for quick intoxication, but alcohol just makes me drowsy. Alcohol has also lost me more sexual opportunities than I gained from it by a good 9 to 1 loss:win ratio. Obviously I'm being kind to myself to justify the money spent on something I never really enjoyed in the first place. Cocaine just put me in instant fight mode [emoji36]

Vaping helps make traffic tolerable and keeps me from flipping out on customers.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 3, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I was never a Tobacco smoker. Hardly smoke my favorite Herb these days. Have a Jolite Vaporising system & plug in unit for premium buds only.


The new stuff today is not for the faint of heart. I now no longer party with anyone around college age. I forgot how warped your sense of your own mortality is under 25.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 3, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> I bought a pod as part of a prank. Since I paid money for it, I decided to use it for a couple of days to test it out. Turns out I liked it more than I anticipated.
> 
> Never enjoyed herb or tobacco products. Drinking was mostly social for quick intoxication, but alcohol just makes me drowsy. Alcohol has also lost me more sexual opportunities than I gained from it by a good 9 to 1 loss:win ratio. Obviously I'm being kind to myself to justify the money spent on something I never really enjoyed in the first place. Cocaine just put me in instant fight mode [emoji36]
> 
> Vaping helps make traffic tolerable and keeps me from flipping out on customers.



D, You might look into CBD Vaping. Great for general anxiety and a lot more discrete than puffing clouds in public.


----------



## YG420 (Dec 3, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I was never a Tobacco smoker. Hardly smoke my favorite Herb these days. Have a Jolite Vaporising system & plug in unit for premium buds only.


I envy you!


----------



## panda (Dec 3, 2018)

vaping is whack


----------



## 954kevin (Dec 3, 2018)

i was a pack a day smoker for 17 years. i started vaping after trying every other means to quit smoking available with little success. 

been vaping for around 5 years. im not saying its completely harmless, but from my own perspective concerning my health, and my doctor's, vaping is a much much safer alternative. a huge list of improvements accompanied the switch, both in my health and otherwise. 

i guess many might not understand this aspect, but as a former addict of the worst magnitude, vaping gave me some piece of mind there as well. clean 7 years in november. a pretty sizable aspect of addiction i never really gave much thought then is all the ritual involved. i wont go into detail, but the building coils and prepping things helped me deal with the immediate separation from the lifestyle and all its goings on in regard to the rituals i mentioned. 

i dunno... i think its a good thing. i wouldnt exactly encourage those who have never smoked to go try it, but if youre thinking of trying cigarettes id much rather see ya try vaping. no question its safer. despite what the huge smearing campaign would have you believe. undoubtedly pushed by those who stand to lose the most from the industry and have no limits on the lengths they would go to protect their market. immoral or not. 

not only do i vape, i switched my mom, dad, older brother, younger sister, her fiance and several best friends over from long time cigarette smoking. 

vaping is under tough criticism currently. on many levels rightfully so. in this industry, like most, greed is an issue. many companies would happily sell to minors and use questionable marketing tactics to lure them in. 

ill say that its not only the manufacturers responsibility to take a higher ground, but as customers its our responsibility to support those manufacturers who do things correctly. 

copyright infringement and child appealing labels are a serious issue. plucky charms liquid and cartoon rabbits on foil backed labels are killing an industry that stands to save a LOT of lives. 

im happy to say that i think the majority of people in the business understand that and are fighting the good fight. 

i wont support a company who doesnt have the big picture in mind. 

i think vaping has added some years to many of the peoples lives i love most. id like to see it continue to do so, but in a healthy and fairy regulated way.


----------



## YG420 (Dec 3, 2018)

954kevin said:


> i was a pack a day smoker for 17 years. i started vaping after trying every other means to quit smoking available with little success.
> 
> been vaping for around 5 years. im not saying its completely harmless, but from my own perspective concerning my health, and my doctor's, vaping is a much much safer alternative. a huge list of improvements accompanied the switch, both in my health and otherwise.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that it helped you kick the habit, did the same for me. Nice mod and coils btw!


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 4, 2018)

panda said:


> vaping is whack


I said the exact same thing when I saw other people do it first. Every once in a while you would catch someone in a bar blowing clouds and I would think 'what is this idiot doing?' Then I tried it, and now I drink alcohol a lot less cause I rather vape. Neither is healthy of course.

I still think the following hobbies are dumb...

Sky diving
Bunjee jumping
Mountain climbing
Skiing
Snowboarding
Ice skating
Bull riding
White water rafting
WWE
Heroin
...

Yeah, the list goes on obviously.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 4, 2018)

Doom your list is all over the place. Was kind of a adrenalin junkie in my younger years .

Can't see how anyone can smoke tobacco now days. Forced to smoke out by the smelly dumpsters.

Can't smoke anywhere in public places in Honolulu. Over the last 5 years laws got more strict. No public Pakalolo of coarse, but you can smell it in the air often.


----------



## panda (Dec 4, 2018)

i absolutely NEED cigarettes, otherwise i will completely lose my sh*t at work.


----------



## Grunt173 (Dec 4, 2018)

I haven't the slightest idea of what you guys are talking about. Is that something like a Bong that I seen back in the 60's.


----------



## Grunt173 (Dec 4, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> I said the exact same thing when I saw other people do it first. Every once in a while you would catch someone in a bar blowing clouds and I would think 'what is this idiot doing?' Then I tried it, and now I drink alcohol a lot less cause I rather vape. Neither is healthy of course.
> 
> I still think the following hobbies are dumb...
> 
> ...


Guilty.Did skydiving for many years,some white water,lot of snow skiing and trained for bull riding one time and ended up team roping steers.God,I wish I didn't have to live in so much pain now days.There is a lot to be said about,you play,you pay.


----------



## Jville (Dec 4, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> I said the exact same thing when I saw other people do it first. Every once in a while you would catch someone in a bar blowing clouds and I would think 'what is this idiot doing?' Then I tried it, and now I drink alcohol a lot less cause I rather vape. Neither is healthy of course.
> 
> I still think the following hobbies are dumb...
> 
> ...



Doom I should of known you were a hipster, embracing vaping and comparing them to real hobbies like skydiving. Barring heroin, all those hobbies are way cooler and productive than vaping. I've tried vaping... Meh, although I can see how people could get sucked into it.


----------



## Jville (Dec 4, 2018)

I forget WWE is also an exception. I'm with you on that one.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 4, 2018)

Vaping is an anecdotally effective method of harm reduction for smokers to move away from tobacco. But kids who never smoked and start vaping (with nicotine) because it’s cool, that’s kind of stupid...


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 4, 2018)

Jville said:


> I forget WWE is also an exception. I'm with you on that one.


It amazes me how many grown men without children still watch WWE.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 4, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> kids who never smoked and start vaping (with nicotine) because it’s cool, that’s kind of stupid...



You make it seem like kids don't do stupid things on purpose.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 4, 2018)

Jville said:


> Doom I should of known you were a hipster



Those are fighting words. Bare knuckles January 1st 2025 @dawn


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 4, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Guilty.Did skydiving for many years,some white water,lot of snow skiing and trained for bull riding one time and ended up team roping steers.God,I wish I didn't have to live in so much pain now days.There is a lot to be said about,you play,you pay.


If we could only go back in time. I don't want to talk to my younger self through a looking glass. I would not listen to any of my advice. I want to wake up in my body 10 days before my 21st birthday with all of my current memories intact.


----------



## Grunt173 (Dec 4, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> If we could only go back in time. I don't want to talk to my younger self through a looking glass. I would not listen to any of my advice. I want to wake up in my body 10 days before my 21st birthday with all of my current memories intact.


Right on !


----------



## gstriftos (Dec 4, 2018)

Doom (or any other fellow vaper) any help you may need, just ask.

ECF is a great forum to gather info, a bit chaotic due to its size.
Mod reviewers the most competent ones are Pbushardo (tiring sometimes) and DJLsb Vapes (my favourite)
Battery God is Mooch (end and period)

If you are USA based please be aware that vaping regulations are under heavy modification so the future does not seem so free and bright.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 4, 2018)

Battery Mooch provided so much information, it changed how I approached vaping entirely. I think he is the most important resource out there.

I just got an order from Jac Vapour rejected due to 'dangerous contents' [emoji36]. If the government had it's way, life would be dull, boring, and tasteless. But hey, it's for the children [emoji19]


----------



## panda (Dec 4, 2018)

I do enjoy CBD gummies tho
Also, of I could.afford it I'd be a sky dive junkie


----------



## Grunt173 (Dec 4, 2018)

panda said:


> I do enjoy CBD gummies tho
> Also, of I could.afford it I'd be a sky dive junkie


Lol,it's addicting for sure.I started jumping in 12 th grade,went into the Army Paratroops,did my two tours in Nam and in between tours,jumped with the Golden Knights Army Parachute team during the try outs,made the team but got sent back to Nam,out of the service,continued and even instructed it.All this led to me working for a two week paycheck at a sweat shop and then spending the whole paycheck flying through the air.I think that qualifies as a junkie.Oh and slept in a sleeping bag on the drop zone just to be ready to jump in the morning.Oh but the memories.


----------



## Jville (Dec 4, 2018)

X


----------



## Jville (Dec 4, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> Those are fighting words. Bare knuckles January 1st 2025 @dawn



I'll be there. Make sure you are not wearing your hemp shorts, and be prepared to put down the vap for the fight, you'll need them.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 4, 2018)

Lived a pretty active life style. Been banged up a few times still here. Always had good lung capacity HS track & cross country , surfing, free diving, kayaking, cycling.

Got a vaporizer because figured smoking a joint not so good for the lungs as got older. Now hardly smoke at all. I deff. cant hold my breath as long as before. I walk up hill to back of valley evening time where I live work up a sweat & get my heart & lungs going. Since I got skin cancer cannot be in the sun anymore.


----------



## daveb (Dec 4, 2018)

What phuck is WWE? No I'm not going to google it.

Am I showing my age?


----------



## panda (Dec 4, 2018)

daveb said:


> What phuck is WWE? No I'm not going to google it.
> 
> Am I showing my age?


Skinny jeans version of hulk Hogan and co.


----------



## daveb (Dec 4, 2018)

What phuck is Hulk Hogan?


----------



## panda (Dec 4, 2018)

i'm gonna pretend you didnt just say that


----------



## daveb (Dec 4, 2018)

Fat guy, owns a lousy waterfront restaurant in Tampa?


----------



## metamorpheus (Dec 5, 2018)

Been vaping since 2013 and tobacco free for the same amount of time. I got sucked into the rabbit hole quick. Was making e-liquid my first month of vaping and rebuilding coils on the second month. When I started the regulated devices were 15-20 watts max, so if you wanted a good vape you had to use a mech mod and build your own coils. I started rebuilding peoples coils for tips at the vape shop by the university and got heavy into the e-liquid making. Started an LLC and started dating a lady that was a majority owner of a shop that would later expand to 5. Had a lab I could use, flavorings, bottles, recipes, and had networked through the local advocacy group with other business owners and put in some work for advocacy. Right when I was ready for a hard launch the FDA announced the deeming regulations including the industry blackout grandfather date. Around the same time everything else in life was going wrong-drinking out of control, layed off from day job as they shut down for renovation in the slowest time of year, people I was living with wanted to move away, internal conflicts in my ex's company, and I was losing the passion I once had for making juice and the industry in general as it grew and changed. 

Ended up cutting my losses, getting sober, moving to another state 10 days later, taking culinary classes, and I've been cooking at hospitals for a couple years now. I still make my own juice and rebuild my dripper, but I'm pretty set in my way now and don't give it very much time or thought as a hobby. It's just part of the ritual. My days of testing new wicks, wire configurations, vaping gear, and flavorings are over. No more vape meets, advocacy meetings, advocacy letters, conventions, shop parties, or schmoozing with shop owners all over the state. All of that energy is now focused on home coffee roasting, trying new recipes at home, knives, sharpening, kasumi polishing. It was a wild ride and a chaotic lifestyle and I miss the excitement at times, but I also know it will never be like it was again: Open and free like the wild west with a sexy badass lady as my partner in crime.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 5, 2018)

WWE fake sport entertainment. Kind of liked female roller derby on banked tracks. 

Grunt you sure have done it in the air


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 5, 2018)

daveb said:


> What phuck is WWE? No I'm not going to google it.
> 
> Am I showing my age?


Once upon a time was WWF before the World Wildlife Federation got tired of vince mcmahon making a profit off their acronym.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 5, 2018)

Keith Sinclair said:


> WWE fake sport entertainment. Kind of liked female roller derby on banked tracks.



Women like excuses to wear tight short clothing. Let's not pretend like we watch female track and field for their high level athleticism.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 5, 2018)

metamorpheus said:


> It was a wild ride and a chaotic lifestyle and I miss the excitement at times, but I also know it will never be like it was again: Open and free like the wild west with a sexy badass lady as my partner in crime.



Better to have loved and lost then to remain a frustrated virgin.

Mind telling what your current choice of wire and coils are nowadays?


----------



## metamorpheus (Dec 5, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> Better to have loved and lost then to remain a frustrated virgin.
> 
> Mind telling what your current choice of wire and coils are nowadays?


We still talk and have fun when I visit, I just live in another state and we have both got out of the vaping industry. Exploring new parts of the state, doing a little business promotion, having fun in the area, and writing the trip off on taxes was a first and maybe a last too. 

My build has been the same for years now. I only use a dripper and do 4 coils of 26Ga Kanthal wrapped 6x around a 1/8" drill bit and configured vertically with a rolled cotton wick. I meet all the tops of the wicks together, so I can drip through the drip tip and have the juice distribute to all the coils. Comes out to around 0.2 ohms and I use it at 70 watts. Instant thick vapor, but not really hot, so it doesn't destroy more subtle fruit flavors. Those massive wire wraps look cool, but they are much less battery efficient and less consistent as the battery drains. More suited for savory flavors because of the heat retention on that wire mass.


----------



## daveb (Dec 5, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> Women like excuses to wear tight short clothing. Let's not pretend like we watch female track and field for their high level athleticism.



I watch women's beach volleyball. Does anyone keep score?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 5, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> Women like excuses to wear tight short clothing. Let's not pretend like we watch female track and field for their high level athleticism.



I like those long leg women high jumpers


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 11, 2018)

Lingerie Cage Fighting is where the real action is fellas.


----------

